# Tail Light Examples (Official)



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Daytime


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's my tinted tails before I went back to stock after getting pulled over by a state trooper on his period.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Stock tails with two (heavy) coats of VHT:


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

1st pic is the Spyder Black version with custom tinting..2nd is the BMW 7 series whiteline version from aliexpress...like the Spyders best..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Cruzer12. (Jun 21, 2014)

Just installed. From spyder.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

SAD, where did you get those at??


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

marden64 said:


> SAD, where did you get those at??


Will post link when I'm home


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Found them on Amazon.
Amazon.com: SPPC L.E.D Taillights Smoke 4 Pcs For Chevy Cruze - Passenger and Driver Side: Automotive


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Should we also have people posting if they're plug n play or diy wiring? 

Also, that links says the lights are only $204.99 + FREE SHIPPING! That's seems too good to be true especially with "Direct OEM Replacement No Modification Needed". 

I like: http://www.amazon.com/SPPC-L-E-D-Ta...bs_auto_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=09MDYGG68ZSX992XG95A


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Should we also have people posting if they're plug n play or diy wiring?
> 
> Also, that links says the lights are only $204.99 + FREE SHIPPING! That's seems too good to be true especially with "Direct OEM Replacement No Modification Needed".
> 
> I like: Amazon.com: SPPC L.E.D Taillights Black 4 Pcs For Chevy Cruze - Passenger and Driver Side: Automotive


I don't want to start a chat thread here but to answer the question. I bought them off EBAY, different name same tail light. They do need WIRE/HARNESS modification (very very easy) as I believe they're actually intended for the Holden Cruze. I paid $209 shipped and they're the ones you're looking at. Downside is that there are no removable lights except for reverse but they shouldn't burn out therefore removing a bulb is not necessary. You get what you pay for but then again for $200 if they burn out I'll open them up and fix the broken light.


----------



## JordankCruze (Jun 20, 2011)

These are sooo dope!! Where did u buy!!!???


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going to remind everyone this is not a chat channel. Either PM or start another thread please. Thank you.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Have links or any information on these? Anyone can Google and look at pictures.



evo77 said:


> .....





evo77 said:


> .....





evo77 said:


> .....


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)




----------



## jpdeer (Oct 7, 2015)

what brand/model are your tail lights?? They look nice!!


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

As eventually I will be in the market for tails, this is a great thread. Keep 'em coming! I was leaning towards the BMW style, but the Mercedes look good as well.

James


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The two pictures above look like the Technostalga - but word is they're out of production. If you're wanting them, you better look and see if anyone still has them on the shelf.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

HoPo99 said:


>


Hey looks nice! Did you tint/smoke you stocks and cut reverse off or did you buy these aftermarket?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> The two pictures above look like the Technostalga - but word is they're out of production. If you're wanting them, you better look and see if anyone still has them on the shelf.


No one does. I've contacted all of the Technostalgia vendors.


----------



## James1549 (Sep 14, 2015)

I will pass on the Technostalga brand. I searched the forum a while back and found way too many problems with them for that kind of cash. Just something simple.



ChevyGuy said:


> The two pictures above look like the Technostalga - but word is they're out of production. If you're wanting them, you better look and see if anyone still has them on the shelf.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

.Cody said:


> No one does. I've contacted all of the Technostalgia vendors.


i think im going to attempt to smoke the, myself with this precut film. only thing is i want reverse lights to stay clear. Going to be only a thin piece around bottom of tailight. I dont know if thats going to be a problem. Anyone have experience with this have any tips they can give??? Would be greatly appreciated...Is there some kind of homemade spray i can use?? Will a blowdryer work instead of heat gun??They also have pre cut tints i was thinking of trying. Here is the link..

Pro Precut Smoke Taillight Tint Film Kit Chevrolet Cruze 2010 2014 | eBay (smoke tailights 24.99)


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

The Technostalgia's with a spray tint on them


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Technostalgia. Had them for about a year without and problems with them what so ever


----------

